# Help Avery get home!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have made a small donation.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thank you!! Shes such a great dog and really wish i could be there to see her when she sees her family again <grin> bet that butt wont stop wagging!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got an e-mail that enough money has been raised to get Avery back home with her family.


just wanted to send a BIG THANK YOU from all of us at Cullen's Archangel Rescue and from Avery's family. You guys are totally awesome. We raised the money to fly Avery home in less than 24 hrs and we couldn't have done it without you! Her family is extremely excited about getting their baby home and its all possible because of you. We hope to fly her out to her home on Monday if not sooner. We just have to work out the logistics of it all. 
So again thank you on behalf of Avery. If she met you in person you would get lots of sloppy kisses and if you were sitting on the couch she would be in your lap =O) and when you weren't looking she be stealing treats (and the soap out of the tub).. Shes a GREAT counter surfer and she doesn't have to stretch too much since shes so tall =O) She's been such a wonderful foster and I am going to be very sorry to see her go but cant wait to see the pictures of her homecoming. <grin> Don't you wish you could be a bug on the wall and see the look on her face when she sees her family <grin>. 


Lil Bridgeman
Intake Coordinator


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Perhaps we should have someone with a video camera to record the reunion and post it.??


----------

